# Passed Aptitude Test, Got interview date



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

+1:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Are non-union companies a bad thought around here?


----------



## darmsti (May 8, 2017)

When I had my interview, they basically asked me what experience I had, what type of work I thought I would be doing, and why I was interested in the union. I didn't really have any experience but had worked at a supply house so I just told them I know what materials they use, just didn't know what they were for. I told them I figured I'd probably sweep a lot as a first year and that I was interested in the union because I figured it was better that being a plumber. I only waited a week before I was out to work. 

While all of that is true, I sort of had a relationship with some of the interviewers from working with a supply house. I think they mostly want to know that you're aware of what the job is and that you have some mechanical aptitude. Don't be too nervous, they're just normal people too.


----------



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

I had my interview this morning. Hopefully we will both make the cut.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hand Wired said:


> I had my interview this morning. Hopefully we will both make the cut.


Welcome aboard! 

Best of luck getting in.


----------



## dharris (Aug 17, 2017)

i am going to be retaking my test and i wanted to know what type of math i should be studying?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

dharris said:


> i am going to be retaking my test and i wanted to know what type of math i should be studying?


Welcome aboard!

Algebra is your friend! 

Solving equations!


----------

